# My babies



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Cloe's kittens are 9 weeks old
"The Wild west litter''

Jane......Blue point girl.


Butch, Seal point boy.


Kid, seal point boy


----------



## wencar (Nov 2, 2007)

they look so proud of themselfs dont they bless them


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2007)

what lovely kittys, my fav breed in cats aswell as the sphinx bald cat x i love the cross eyed siamese, are the cross eyed ones a fault or is it normal in siamese cats to have the odd cross eyes? would be interested to know


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2007)

very nice cats indeed


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

loe said:


> what lovely kittys, my fav breed in cats aswell as the sphinx bald cat x i love the cross eyed siamese, are the cross eyed ones a fault or is it normal in siamese cats to have the odd cross eyes? would be interested to know


It is usualy the older style Siamese that has cross eyes,
I have an older style girl and she goes cross-eyed sometimes, picture of Quizzy below


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

lovely, i love siamese


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2007)

wow a beautifull looking cat she is, she looks so eligant.


----------

